# Help arnold 4-6-2 n scale front pilot wheels



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I have a N scale pacific made by arnold, i'm looking for the 4 little pilot wheels for the front, anyone happen to have a set in their spare parts?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll have a look...


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> I'll have a look...


Thank you!


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

I think it might be a arnold/rapido


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Well, if I find the correct pilot assembly i'll buy it. But i'm impatient, got this little engine in a lot I won on ebay for 25 bucks and it was missing the front pilot. I've spent all day trying to fab something up and came up with this.
It's a small piece of cardboard with a piece of cut resistor wire glued to it on each side and the wire bent in circles on each end to hold the wheels off a freight car. This is the first try using this method, so the hole is not centered in the cardboard. I may try to make another one that's a little more even later. I've tested this and it does work and the wheels do not pop off the track. If you have a pilot let me know, i'll buy it but in the mean time i'll use this.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

Although the cardboard looks like it is glued to the pilot holder, it's not. I need to clean up that glue and stuff off there. I've tried several different methods before this one.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I checked...all I have is a twosie...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

What's a twosie and any idea where I might find one?

I also re did it and instead of using cardboard, I used a thin piece of plastic. basically the same setup you see there.

I think the plastic is too light though.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Twosie as in making it a 2-6-2 instead of a 4-6-2...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Nice work*

X Doug X;

Looks like you did a good job of fabricating your own pilot. If you're not able to get the original Arnold part; you might consider making a more permanent version of what you've already done. A block of plastic, or brass(as long as the wheels are insulated from it with plastic shims) could be notched across to fit loosely around the axles of the wheels you have; or you could buy wheel sets(with axles) from several companies. the wheels could be smaller without the deep flanges, which would look more realistic. Microtrains sells a pilot(just the"cow catcher" part, no wheels) with a Microtrains coupler mounted in it. Don't know if that will help you, or not.

Good Luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

traction fan said:


> X Doug X;
> 
> Looks like you did a good job of fabricating your own pilot. If you're not able to get the original Arnold part; you might consider making a more permanent version of what you've already done. A block of plastic, or brass(as long as the wheels are insulated from it with plastic shims) could be notched across to fit loosely around the axles of the wheels you have; or you could buy wheel sets(with axles) from several companies. the wheels could be smaller without the deep flanges, which would look more realistic. Microtrains sells a pilot(just the"cow catcher" part, no wheels) with a Microtrains coupler mounted in it. Don't know if that will help you, or not.
> 
> ...



I have already made another out of plastic, a plastic cellphone back to be specific. If you'd like, i'll upload pics. It's very similar to the one pictured but with plastic instead of cardboard. You could help me out with wheels though? I would like to add some metal wheels to it and the ones I have, the axles are too large. the wheels also really need to be much smaller than what's on it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wheels*

X doug X;

Fox Valley Models and several other manufactures sell N scale wheelsets that could be used
as pilot wheels for your locomotive. Check walthers.com to see what's available.

Regards;
Traction Fan


----------

